
Show HN: I created a map of a market - rjurney
http://demo.relato.io/
======
rjurney
Curious for people's feedback. This is a prototype and isn't really useful
yet. It is up to the point where a lot of exposure to sales operations/demand
generation/sales strategy people will result in something fruitful. Some urls
that show different aspects:

[http://demo.relato.io/public/segment/customers_circle#map](http://demo.relato.io/public/segment/customers_circle#map)
[http://demo.relato.io/public/segment/competitors_circle#map](http://demo.relato.io/public/segment/competitors_circle#map)
[http://demo.relato.io/public/segment/cluster_3_box#map](http://demo.relato.io/public/segment/cluster_3_box#map)

[http://demo.relato.io/public/cloudera.com](http://demo.relato.io/public/cloudera.com)
[http://demo.relato.io/public/cloudera.com#logoscope](http://demo.relato.io/public/cloudera.com#logoscope)
[http://demo.relato.io/public/cloudera.com#datatable](http://demo.relato.io/public/cloudera.com#datatable)
[http://demo.relato.io/public/cloudera.com#cartography](http://demo.relato.io/public/cloudera.com#cartography)

